# Betterbee Large Observation Hive - suitable for medium frames?



## ffrtsaxk (Jul 17, 2017)

I have one of their small observation hives. It looks like they are built the same way. Mine has slots cut in the uprights for the frames ears to slide into. So, you would need to disassemble it and use a router or daddo blade to cut the slots at the proper spacing for medium frames.


----------



## helghart (Jun 3, 2019)

Thank you so much: Very helpful.
I was hoping to get this very answer - I can definitely do the modification you described here.
Looking forward to this! Really excited to add an observation hive and learn from that.

Out of interest, ffrtsaxk: Are you able to establish a permanent colony in the smaller hive - ie overwinter them? And how often do you need to switch out a frame in the spring to prevent swarming - or do you last let them do their thing?


----------



## ffrtsaxk (Jul 17, 2017)

I have overwintered them, but needed to modify it to do so. I removed the plexiglass from the entrance area and replaced it with screen so the cold air blowing in would be able to escape into the house instead of blowing into the hive. It's also a good idea to reduce the external entrance in the winter to limit the cold air coming in. If I put a frame of bees with a queen and about half a frame of capped brood, they will start building queen cells in about a month. I have been letting them produce the queen cells and then splitting and using the extra queens and cells. Be aware that the bee space is off and they will build bur comb and some of the queen cells will be destroyed when you open it up. But, it's fun. I have let them swarm on purpose a few times and been able to catch all of them so far. Since I know when they are going to swarm, I set up an extra hive body outside and get everything prepared in advance. Then I stand at the entrance and wait for the queen to come out then use a queen clip to catch her and put her in the prepared hive and add the swarming bees. My daughters watch from inside the house and have a blast.


----------



## helghart (Jun 3, 2019)

That is so cool! Reading about your experience here makes me excited to get one of these. My hope was that the larger hive - 5 deeps means 7 mediums plus a bit of space at the top or bottom, I guess- allows for a bit more time in between frame removals and/or swarm catching. And maybe increase the odds for successful overwintering?
Frank Linton describes a "screened-in porch" made out of an IKEA pencil holder to tackle the problem with cold drafts you describe - fig 3.19 in his book "The Observation Hive". Sounds like a very good idea.

As to the bee space, the website suggests that one side is one bee wide and the other side 2 bees wide to allow for queen cell building - not quite true, it seems? Michael Bush argued I think that only the Ulster hives from Brushy Mountain (and maybe Mann Lake?) got the bee space right - but I don't like the idea of having 80% of the activity hidden from view. I want a permanent observation hive - which is how I got to the Betterbee ones.

Thanks again for the advice - I will order it shortly.


----------

